# Bosch EL-51245 Power Max 16 Amp Electric Vehicle Charging Station with 12' Cord



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $336.95* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday May-15-2014 17:58:37 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

